# Moving to Canada (Toronto)



## Foz2007 (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi everyone

We are from Ireland and are interested in moving to Canada in the next year or so. We have 1 child aged 4 months at the moment. We would like to move for no other reason other than wanting to live somewhere different for a while (Australia is too far away!). Could anyone give us some information in relation to the following;

1.Visa application and cost of this, also how to apply, how long it takes
2.Cost of renting 2 bedroom apartment or house - do you have to pay advance rent etc.. as you do in the US, do you need references
3.How easy/difficult it is to rent, and also can you rent furnished places?
4.Job availability (husband is an engineer and works in telecoms at present)
5.Cost of living
6.Average annual Salary
7.Cost of shipping furniture etc to Canada from Ireland/UK
8. What areas in toronto are nice to live within a 10k radius of city centre, suitable for family. I'm not at all familiar with Toronto so looking at the names of bouroughs means nothing to me

As you can see from the questions above we really are just beginning to look into this and are fairly clueless about it all, but need to start somewhere. Would greatly appreciate any information anyone could share about their experiences. 

Thanks a mil


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Foz2007 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> We are from Ireland and are interested in moving to Canada in the next year or so. We have 1 child aged 4 months at the moment. We would like to move for no other reason other than wanting to live somewhere different for a while (Australia is too far away!). Could anyone give us some information in relation to the following;
> 
> ...


Welcome to the site.

1) This depends on whether your husband's occupation is on THE *LIST*. The only Engineers I see on the list are Mining Engineers, Geological Engineers and Petroleum Engineers. Being on the list would give you access within a year subject to police and medical checks and grant you PR status.
If you're not on the list then your next quickest way is to receive a job offer from a Canadian employer who is prepared to file what's known as a LMO meaning the job was advertised and no suitable Canadians applied. You also need to score the necessary point score of 67 minimum.This would give you a two year TWP.
The third way is a normal application and assuming a satisfactory point score it would take you between 5 and 7 years to be allowed to immigrate.
2) Renting 2 bedroom apartment between $1200 and $1500 monthly. Renting a 2 bedroom house probably about $1500 monthly. First and last month's rent is required up front.
3) Plenty of rental places available including furnished.
4)Difficult to say in this economy
5) This is like asking how long's a piece of string. It all depends on what standard of living you want to pay for.
6) Again there is no real answer. It depends on what type of engineering and what is its demand. I would say that two people + one child would need about $80k minimum for living in Toronto.
7) I've seen figues quoted of GBP 7-10K.
8) Have a look at these two websites which will give you some good information about moving to/living in Toronto.
boldts.net - Toronto
watch-us-emigrate: Canada

If you have more questions I will try and answer them for you.


----------



## Foz2007 (Apr 24, 2009)

[
Thanks Auld Yin for that reply, its very informitive, I appreciate that. Will get back to you if I have any more questions


----------

